# Spandex/Lycra Repair



## SLCBKR22 (Apr 1, 2011)

I took a spill and tore a big whole in the side of my favorite bibs. Does anybody have a suggestion on how to salvage them? They are practically new (with exeption to the softball size hole in the left cheek and just fit so good that I had to junk them. I have heard that some people have had success in using an old pair as a patch but I'm not so sure on if that is on the inside or outside & if they had to patch on a seam or just in the middle of the fabric? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

SLCBKR22 said:


> I took a spill and tore a big whole in the side of my favorite bibs. Does anybody have a suggestion on how to salvage them? They are practically new (with exeption to the softball size hole in the left cheek and just fit so good that I had to junk them. I have heard that some people have had success in using an old pair as a patch but I'm not so sure on if that is on the inside or outside & if they had to patch on a seam or just in the middle of the fabric? Any advice would be appreciated.


I just sew the edges back together with a stretch stitch.

Most of the time there is no material missing.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

My wife repaired a pair of my bibs last year with a big hole in the same spot. She used a zig-zag, stretch stitch (available on standard machines) with no extra patch material. The repair is holding up well and I don't feel it while riding.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Every hole I have gotten has just been a result of a tear - no missing material. So a stretch stitch on the edges works well.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I do this kind of work professionally. I suggest using a patch a little larger than the damaged area, rounded off, sewn on with a zig zag stitch. Do two rows of stitching, then you can trim out the raggedy bits on the inside if you want.

Formica

Specialty Outdoors, Outdoors Sewing and Repair


----------

